# Cut my finger



## jrs_diesel (Apr 24, 2016)

I cut my finger a few months back with my Echo CS-400. Bad thing was, it wasn't even running. 

I had finished up some work around the house, and then cleaned my saw on my truck's tailgate. I had just put the B/C back on, and was setting the chain tension. As is the norm, I was holding the nose up and dialing in the tension. Big factor here is that I was not wearing my gloves, and didn't pay attention to where the saw was in relation to the edge of the tailgate. 

I snugged up the bar nuts, and then set the nose down. At this point the saw tipped over the tailgate with the bar leading the way down. Without thinking I quickly reached down with my left hand and caught the bar before it went all the way over. 2 cutters went down my left hand middle finger and sliced it open, not too deep thankfully. Didn't tank much force, and I barely felt my finger get sliced. One cut went about 1½ inches, the other about ¾ of an inch, bled for a while too. Worst part was walking inside while holding my finger in a bloody paper towel, and having my wife give me the "what did y0u do to yourself this time" look. 

Lesson learned: always wear your gloves. That, and a Granberg File N Joint does a darn good job of keeping a chain sharp!


----------



## LoveStihlQuality (Apr 24, 2016)

All my years running saws, chain, circular, cutoff, I drew first blood recently boxing one up to sell! Packing tape, big sharp pocketknife. Box started to fall off work bench, quick grab....stitches in trigger finger.


LoveStihlQuality


----------



## jrs_diesel (Apr 27, 2016)

That's pretty much what mine looked like, except two cuts going down my finger instead of across it. Wasn't deep enough for stitches in my case.

Ended up catching another finger yesterday, this time on my power pruner. It also has 91PX chain as well. The tip of my left thumb just nicked the corner of a cutter and gave me a shallow ¼" cut. I'm slightly annoyed that I cut another finger, but impressed yet again how sharp my chains are.


----------



## Shagbark (Apr 27, 2016)

Those are always fun and sore for a few days. I've done it a few times.


----------



## jon Malveiro (Mar 6, 2017)

man up!!!...jk ...sorry had to say it


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 6, 2017)

jon Malveiro said:


> man up!!!...jk ...sorry had to say it


Rub some sawdust on it and get to cutting! Good news is you saved the saw.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 6, 2017)

Got myself bad last year on a chain I had just sharpened. Got infected even though I had douched it with alcohol, mercerchrome and neosporin. Ttook a few months to fully heal.


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 6, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Got myself bad last year on a chain I had just sharpened. Got infected even though I had douched it with alcohol, mercerchrome and neosporin. Ttook a few months to fully heal.


Tequila?


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 6, 2017)

grizz55chev said:


> Tequila?



Nah, the rubbing kind. Keep a few first aid kits handy in the shop. The real kind too, with everything from Tums and Advil to suture kits in them.


----------



## grizz55chev (Mar 6, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Nah, the rubbing kind. Keep a few first aid kits handy in the shop. The real kind too, with everything from Tums and Advil to suture kits in them.


Tequila would fixed it.


----------



## JTM (Mar 6, 2017)

When I was a youngun I saw a vehicle jumping another off. They were end to end on a steep incline. The uphill vehicle started to roll. The teenage kid jumped between the vehicle thinking he could stop it. It was not pretty because the vehicle that rolled had gained enough momentum to crush the kid. If I may offer a bit of advice, rule number 1 - get the hell out of the way! Also, loosen your chain after you finish, don't tighten it. And, be happy that you have a sharp chain.


----------



## chico2369 (May 29, 2017)

JTM said:


> When I was a youngun I saw a vehicle jumping another off. They were end to end on a steep incline. The uphill vehicle started to roll. The teenage kid jumped between the vehicle thinking he could stop it. It was not pretty because the vehicle that rolled had gained enough momentum to crush the kid. If I may offer a bit of advice, rule number 1 - get the hell out of the way! Also, loosen your chain after you finish, don't tighten it. And, be happy that you have a sharp chain.


 back in February we had 60 degree weather in Illinois last little twig I needed to cut at the top of the tree I reached over grab the limb to pull the closer and for some reason my finger was on top of the Limb I brought the saw down on my trigger finger. I had the saw in my left hand


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (May 29, 2017)

JTM said:


> When I was a youngun I saw a vehicle jumping another off. They were end to end on a steep incline. The uphill vehicle started to roll. The teenage kid jumped between the vehicle thinking he could stop it. It was not pretty because the vehicle that rolled had gained enough momentum to crush the kid. If I may offer a bit of advice, rule number 1 - get the hell out of the way! Also, loosen your chain after you finish, don't tighten it. And, be happy that you have a sharp chain.



Loosen chain?


----------



## JTM (May 29, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Loosen chain?


Meant when you store it


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 3, 2017)

JTM said:


> When I was a youngun I saw a vehicle jumping another off. They were end to end on a steep incline. The uphill vehicle started to roll. The teenage kid jumped between the vehicle thinking he could stop it. It was not pretty because the vehicle that rolled had gained enough momentum to crush the kid. If I may offer a bit of advice, rule number 1 - get the hell out of the way! Also, loosen your chain after you finish, don't tighten it. And, be happy that you have a sharp chain.


You said what my first thought was. Why grab at a moving sharp object? Jump back and let the ground catch it. Instincts can hurt us. When I was 16 I was using a little Homelite EZ, the chain was a little loose, I hit the off switch and stepped over a log. All in a split second. The chain was still spinning and when I stepped over the log I stuck my leg right in to it. I was so afraid my Dad would find out that I was a bit on the stupid side, I didn't say anything, till my left Redwing started to fill up with blood. Then I said I was taking the truck home to dump it and get lunch. Got home and wrapped my leg up, got new jeans on, and went back to work. I cut the leg off that pair of jeans with the hole and blood stain, and kept them to remind me to pick my hands up when I step over a log with a chain saw. After about 20 years, my wife snuck in my jeans drawer and thew the pant leg away.

I don't understand the logic of loosening the chain to store them? I have over 20 saws and never loosen the chains. They are not like the main spring on a firearm, there is no spring that keeps tension on them. They just sit there? Joe.


----------



## JTM (Jun 3, 2017)

It was in response to the OP statement "setting the chain tension". The reason I loosen my chain after use is that I run it fairly tight so as not to throw it since a lot of my cutting is smaller limbs. So after things cool off and the chain contracts it gets really tight. I don't want to have excessive pressure on the saw's crank so I loosen the chain after use. Would what I described be an issue? I don't know. To me it is. Probably an old wives tale.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 3, 2017)

Just curious. Cutting brush will definitely throw a loose chain, Joe.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Jun 3, 2017)

I got myself yesterday. Was cleaning dog poop and the dog got in the doghouse. It rocks a bit, I didn't realize I was bent over right under the roof line (large doghouse) and with it rocked that way, it was about 8" lower than I expected

Stood up and the tin roof corner cut me from my shoulder about 12" across my back. May as well been a knife!

Didn't bleed much but holy did it hurt. I had to sit down for a few mins.

Did fix the rocking and hammered the corner in.


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 3, 2017)

All kinds of stuff can cut ya. I'm glad I'm not a kid anymore, I was always getting cut. When I WAS a kid, a guy picked me up hitch hiking. Where he dropped me off there was a steep bank and I couldn't step away from the truck. I looked up just in time to see the window on his camper was cranked out. I spun around and the window sliced my jean jacket in half and cut from one shoulder to the other, it hurt, but I got over it, Joe.


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Jun 3, 2017)

My first aid kit has plenty of duct tape and needle and thread. I have discovered that chemical cold packs work so well to numb up the area that needs a few stitches. It helps if you are ambidextrous. I try not to get too excited about the possibilities of infection. My opinion is if you do not have a few good dirty wounds how will your body ever know what to do if a little dirt is introduced to your cut. About 50 years ago my nurse said she thought my stitches were infected because they were not removed until a month went by. My response was "you said I have nothing to worry about" so I did not. Seems like there was an issue about dissolving thread. Now I know you just cut the tops and they pull out easy. Can not think of any infections since. I had oral surgery awhile back and told my doctor it would be fine and he said no no you got to take antibiotics. Why? Hate antibiotics. Thanks


----------



## rarefish383 (Jun 3, 2017)

Since I got my knee replaced I have to take antibiotics the day before I get my teeth cleaned, Joe.


----------



## SeMoTony (Jun 3, 2017)

rarefish383 said:


> Since I got my knee replaced I have to take antibiotics the day before I get my teeth cleaned, Joe.


I take 1000 mgs ? an hour before dental work 4 same reason. Don't need to know how an infection can mess with a mechanical joint with surgical glue to hold titanium stainless alloy in the bones. Prefer to avoid removal, months long wait to clear infection (with no knee joint) before replacement is installed.
A vet I know went through that


----------



## SeMoTony (Jun 3, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Loosen chain?


Chain gets hot in use streches from heat adjust a bit tighter. When I stop the saw for a while loosen chain or it will stretch from cooling while snugged up


----------

